# Головокружения и предобморочные состояния



## Илья_нск (3 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте. Просто крик о помощи. Уже полгода мучают головокружения, шаткость походки, предобморочные состояния. Началось все с того что проснулся утром, и почувствовал себя как-то странно. В магазине когда качается вешалка, кажется что я качаюсь. Смотреть на тротуарную плитку одно мучкение - все сливается и плывывет. Сдавал биохимию, гормоны - все в норме. Сделал МРТ головы - там узел в гипофизе 1,3мм, гидроцефалия УЗИ сосудов шеи - там все в норме. Сделал в отпуск - после этого стало хуже - появились предобморочные состояния, как будто в очень душной комнате, скачки давления до 200. Посещал и продолжаю 2х мануальных - особых улучшений к сожалению нет. Делал массаж воротниковой зоны и спины 10 сеансов. Сейчас пью мексидол, фенибут, венозол. Прошу помощи куда копать дальше. Снимки рентгена шеи выгоду.


----------



## Ким Юрий (3 Сен 2017)

Держись братан так же страдал но советовать пока ничего не буду пока все обследования не пройдет и обратит к врачам тут


----------



## Илья_нск (3 Сен 2017)

@Ким Юрий, спасибо за поддержку! Ещё добавлю, что лёжа значительно легче. А в общем сон ещё ухудшился.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2017)

@Илья_нск, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (4 Сен 2017)

День добрый. Изменения на кранио-вертебральном уровне имеются.. Но оценивать все желательно в комплексе - жалобы, развитие заболевания, тип нервной системы, данные мануального осмотра...


----------



## Илья_нск (4 Сен 2017)

Подскажите какие ещё обследования/описания необходимо предоставить?


----------



## AIR (4 Сен 2017)

Обычно минимально достаточные - рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы..


----------



## Илья_нск (4 Сен 2017)

Уздг есть выложу вечером. Там сказали все хорошо, а что такое функциональные пробы?


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> ...а что такое функциональные пробы?


@Илья_нск, делаются стандартные снимки и снимки с максимальным разгибанием и сгибанием (для исключения нестабильности позвонков, то есть их патологической подвижности при движении в данном отделе позвоночника).


----------



## Илья_нск (4 Сен 2017)

@La murr, спасибо, сделаю на этой неделе и выложу


----------



## Илья_нск (5 Сен 2017)

Выкладываю результаты УЗИ сосудов шеи



Сходи сегодня к другому неврологу - он выяснил, что правая половина тела у меня чувствует чуть хуже левой. У него подозрение на ухо, но сказал, что если ухо нормальное, то он бы предположил что это микроинсульт, чем, надо сказать меня очень напугал... Хотя на МРТ криминала нет.
П. С. В пятницу иду на мскт височных костей


----------



## Илья_нск (6 Сен 2017)

08.09 делаю функциональные пробы. Подскажите как правильно их сделать? Наш рентгенолог не в курсе. Так же в пятницу мскт височных костей, дабы исключить влияние вестибулярного аппарата


----------



## AIR (6 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> 08.09 делаю функциональные пробы. Подскажите как правильно их сделать?


Простейшая процедура..1. Фронтальный снимок. 2. Боковой снимок. 3. Боковой снимок при максимальном сгибании. 4. Боковой снимок при максимальном разгибании.


----------



## Илья_нск (15 Сен 2017)

Сделал кт височных костей - там отклонений нет. Функциональные пробы пока не сделали


----------



## AIR (15 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Сделал кт височных костей


Мсье знает толк в извращениях..


----------



## Илья_нск (16 Сен 2017)

Так невролог же послал. Говорят, что уши. Послали к сурдологу. Мануальный, к которому я ходил ставил уколы в шею и спину, стало лучше, но не прошло. Есть и головокружение и свист в ухе.

Назначили ещё уколы. Б12 , мексидол, актовегин


----------



## Илья_нск (18 Сен 2017)

Завтра делаю все ж таки функциональные пробы. Подскажите, есть ли в Новосибирске стоящие доктора, к которым можно обратиться? Сейчас делаю лёгкую гимнастику с палкой и лежу по 25 минут на аппликаторе Кузнецова. После применения аппликатора появились ощущения неких мурашек или волны тепла по спине, затылку и голове, переходит иногда на лицо, губы. Длится несколько секунд


----------



## Ким Юрий (18 Сен 2017)

Может нервное?


----------



## Илья_нск (18 Сен 2017)

Да я уже и не знаю...​


----------



## Лебедева Оля (18 Сен 2017)

Илья, здравствуйте. Я тоже из Новосибирска. У каких мануальных терапевтов были? Снимки шейного отдела позвоночника сделали с функциональными пробами сделали? Что у вас там? Лфк делаете? Я прочитала, вы программист. Засидели себе поди всю попу (прошу прощения).))) я страдаю похожими проблемами, что и вы, я бухгалтер))), правда бывший. Всвязи с болячкой пришлось менять профессию.


----------



## Sladik555 (18 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Так невролог же послал. Говорят, что уши. Послали к сурдологу. Мануальный, к которому я ходил ставил уколы в шею и спину, стало лучше, но не прошло. Есть и головокружение и свист в ухе.
> 
> Назначили ещё уколы. Б12 , мексидол, актовегин


Похожая проблема, закололи уже актовегинами, мексидолами, закормили таблетками вестибо и все в том же духе, ничего не помогает, такой же симптом головокружение и стало плохо после отпуска, грешу на уши, заложено и треск бывает и покалывает что то, завтра иду к отоневрологу.


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Сен 2017)

Я так же мучался от шатаний


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> Илья, здравствуйте. Я тоже из Новосибирска. У каких мануальных терапевтов были? Снимки шейного отдела позвоночника сделали с функциональными пробами сделали? Что у вас там? Лфк делаете? Я прочитала, вы программист. Засидели себе поди всю попу (прошу прощения).))) я страдаю похожими проблемами, что и вы, я бухгалтер))), правда бывший. Всвязи с болячкой пришлось менять профессию.


ЛФК делаю. Был у Черепанова А. В. После него есть облегчение, но не прошло. Согласен уже на все что угодно, лишь бы прошло. Функциональные пробы делаю сегодня.


Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Я так же мучался от шатаний


Что помогло?


----------



## AIR (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Мануальный, к которому я ходил ставил уколы в шею и спину, стало лучше, но не прошло


Путь правильный, но в данном случае надо еще и уметь работать руками... Но без "хрустиков".!.


Илья_нск написал(а):


> После применения аппликатора появились ощущения неких мурашек или волны тепла по спине, затылку и голове, переходит иногда на лицо, губы. Длится несколько секунд


Опять же неплохо, но нужны дополнительно голова и руки...


Илья_нск написал(а):


> Подскажите, есть ли в Новосибирске стоящие доктора, к которым можно обратиться?





> есть облегчение, но не прошло


ЭтО несколько специальная область работы, и подобные навыки встречаются очень нечасто..


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

@AIR, как раз таки получалось с хрустиками. Он мне разминал шею и голову как бы на противодействие, а затем шею хрустел. Так же иногда хрустел в грудном отделе. Ну в грудном я всегда практически чувствую скованность и хочется хрустнуть чтобы отпустили и расправилось

МРТ головы


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Что помогло?


Здоровый образ жизни, транки и ад, а так же смена места жительства


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Здоровый образ жизни, транки и ад, а так же смена места жительства


Возможно тоже стоит. Сейчас пью фенибут 2р в день и афобазол 3р в д.


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Возможно тоже стоит. Сейчас пью фенибут 2р в день и афобазол 3р в д.


И Как?


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

Не понял разницу


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Не понял разницу


Сколько пьешь


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

С месяц


----------



## Ким Юрий (19 Сен 2017)

А тревога есть ?


----------



## Илья_нск (19 Сен 2017)

Ну бывает конечно, переживаешь с этими приступами предобморочного состояния, но не всегда оно ассоциируется с тревогой


----------



## AIR (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> @AIR, как раз таки получалось с хрустиками. Он мне разминал шею и голову как бы на противодействие, а затем шею хрустел. Так же иногда хрустел в грудном отделе. Ну в грудном я всегда практически чувствую скованность и хочется хрустнуть чтобы отпустили и расправилось


Как говорится : " это не наш метод"...  Может потому, что мне часто в конечном итоге попадались пациенты именно после такого лечения..


----------



## Sladik555 (19 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Ну бывает конечно, переживаешь с этими приступами предобморочного состояния, но не всегда оно ассоциируется с тревогой


Здравствуйте, поищите отоневролога грамотного, сегодня озвучили диагноз мне - вестибулярный нейронит (односторонний)


----------



## AIR (19 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, поищите отоневролога грамотного, сегодня озвучили диагноз мне - вестибулярный нейронит (односторонний)


Уже есть результат лечения?


----------



## Sladik555 (19 Сен 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Уже есть результат лечения?


Откуда же ему взяться, если я только сегодня узнала) я так поняла что не так просто от этого избавиться) верно?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Ну бывает конечно, переживаешь с этими приступами предобморочного состояния, но не всегда оно ассоциируется с тревогой


А ты не думал что предобморочное состояние именно от тревоги происходит ?


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А ты не думал что предобморочное состояние именно от тревоги происходит ?


Нет, как-то не связывал это


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, поищите отоневролога грамотного, сегодня озвучили диагноз мне - вестибулярный нейронит (односторонний)


Я уже думал про это заболевание, запишусь к отоневрологу. Но что не вяжется так это уже длительный срок - полгода, лёжа отпускает бетагистин мне не помогал...


----------



## AIR (20 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> Откуда же ему взяться, если я только сегодня узнала) я так поняла что не так просто от этого избавиться) верно?


Если диагноз правильный, то и лечение должно помочь реально.... и наоборот...


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Если диагноз правильный, то и лечение должно помочь реально.... и наоборот...


В том то все и дело, никто пока не может чётко поставить диагноз


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Я уже думал про это заболевание, запишусь к отоневрологу. Но что не вяжется так это уже длительный срок - полгода, лёжа отпускает бетагистин мне не помогал...


Я тоже пил бетасерк это тоже самое что бетагистин,  и все не помогало , пока не начал нервы лечить


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Я тоже пил бетасерк это тоже самое что бетагистин,  и все не помогало , пока не начал нервы лечить


Чего пил от нервов?


----------



## Serg33 (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Чего пил от нервов?



Нормальные люди для восстановления нервной системы прокалывают Мильгамку или ноотропы но очень коротким курсом.

Дурачки подсаживаются на антидепрессанты блокируют в ЦНС рецепторы и думают типа так организм быстрее выздоровит но не учитывают следующие опасности, цитирую:

"Исследователи Гарвардского университета на основе 61 исследования обнаружили, что антидепрессанты в среднем на 11% повышают риск рака. Особенно заметен был риск при приёме ингибиторов обратного захвата серотонина, как антидепрессантов. 15 исследований из 16 показали повышенный риск рака при приёме антидепрессанта Паксил. У женщин, которые принимали Паксил, риск заболеть раком груди увеличивался в семь раз. Сертралин (ингибитор обратного захвата серотонина) вызывал атеросклероз у макак!!!! Исследователи также обнаружили разницу в выводах исследований, в зависимости от того, проводили испытания фармкомпании или независимые учёные. Ни в одном из 15 исследований, проведённых фармкомпаниями, не была обнаружена связь с раком. Из 46 других, 43 процента обнаружили повышенный риск.

Ссылки на источники:


http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0018210#abstract0
http://web.archive.org/web/20060516214401/paxilprotest.com/page26.html
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4397139
http://ahrp.org/ssri-antidepressants-linked-to-breast-cancer
Лекарства, повышающие нейромедиатор адреналин тоже опасны. Адреналин действует на β2 и β3 адренергические рецепторы, которые играют большую роль в прогрессировании роста рака. Особенно это касается раковой опухоли молочной железы и метастазов в головной мозг. "

Так что решайте сами может лучше потерпеть без них?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Чего пил от нервов?


Ад и транки


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

@Илья_нск,  прочти мою историю болезни я тоже мучился от шатаний , паниковал,  предобморочные состояния . Не слушай никого , по поводу антидепресантов , он троллит  тут на сайте всех панику нагоняет только на всех, а у тебя тревожное состояние .


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> @Илья_нск,  прочти мою историю болезни я тоже мучился от шатаний , паниковал,  предобморочные состояния . Не слушай никого , по поводу антидепресантов , он троллит  тут на сайте всех панику нагоняет только на всех, а у тебя тревожное состояние .


Кинь ссылку плз


----------



## Serg33 (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> @Илья_нскНе слушай никого , по поводу антидепресантов , он троллит  тут на сайте всех панику нагоняет только на всех, а у тебя тревожное состояние .


Ахаха мдя ну если с интилектом у вас не все в порядке то зачем на людей наговаривать? Не разу не увидел где я кого то тролил, или у вас проблемы с реальностью?
 Человеку привидены документальные данные, а там каждый сам решает, вы же сами тут недавно писали что у вас печень от Адов заболела так нахрена людям советовать то от чего сами отказались?


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Кинь ссылку плз


А я не знаю как кинуть ссылку, ты зайди в мой профиль поищи


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Кинь ссылку плз


Не корми тролля только , он тут только стебется  над всеми , реальной помощи нет от него . Я вообще это (оно) не слушаю и не отвечаю )))


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/331950/


----------



## Serg33 (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Не корми тролля только , он тут только стебется  над всеми , реальной помощи нет от него . Я вообще это (оно) не слушаю и не отвечаю )))


Мдя клиника, сказать нечего ну вот тогда объясните человеку этот свой пост https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25945/page-8#post-331550


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Кинь ссылку плз


Дружище я тебя понимаю сам очень сильно мучился от шатаний , тоже плыло  все . Вопросы возникнут задавай буду рад ответить тебе. Скорейшего выздоровления  тебе. А троллейбуса не слушай ))


----------



## Serg33 (20 Сен 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Дружище я тебя понимаю сам очень сильно мучился от шатаний , тоже плыло  все . Вопросы возникнут задавай буду рад ответить тебе. Скорейшего выздоровления  тебе. А троллейбуса не слушай ))


Мдя посадил печень себе, надо посадить и другу. Не рекомендую Вам лечиться у этого "Доктора" лучше найти врача с более глубоким образованием )))).
Тоже к стати прошел через все симптомы но у меня причина 2 грыжи в шее, но обошолся без адов и не желею об этом!


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Тролля не кормит только , они много кушают)))


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Держись дружище    шатания проходят не боись,  но долго но проходят


----------



## Илья_нск (20 Сен 2017)

Выкдадываю функциональные пробы


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Илья  , это (оно) всех везде критикует,  спорит , ты на него не обращай внимание))Я реально это испытывал,  и знаю о чем говорю


----------



## Ким Юрий (20 Сен 2017)

Поверь будешь еще полгода мучиться лечить  шею, а в итоге нервы пойдешь


----------



## Илья_нск (21 Сен 2017)

Уважаемые доктора, просьба дать обратную связь по вложенным результатам анализов


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2017)

Ограничение сгибания-разгибания на С0-С1 и укорочение справа, что является результатом мышечно-тонических нарушений. Все это, особенно на лабильном психоэмоциональном фоне может давать такую симптоматику...


----------



## Илья_нск (21 Сен 2017)

@AIR, спасибо, что мне с этим можно делать? Может какие-то упражнения специальные?

Вот ещё забыл немеют пальцы мизинец и безымянный по утрам на обоих руках. Невролог что-то говорил про "лестничную" (извиняюсь если не так) мышцу. Там может быть что-то пережато?


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Спасибо, что мне с этим можно делать?


Так это и есть самая большая проблема. .. Нужен мануальный терапевт,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и умеющий работать с кранио-вертебральным переходом именно пальцами..


Илья_нск написал(а):


> Может какие-то упражнения специальные?


Есть такие, но надо показывать и объяснять подробно, чуть не так и похужеет. .


Илья_нск написал(а):


> Вот ещё забыл немеют пальцы мизинец и безымянный по утрам на обоих руках. Невролог что-то говорил про "лестничную" (извиняюсь если не так) мышцу. Там может быть что-то пережато?


Может быть пережиток,  но смотреть надо и все лестничные и малую грудную, а иногда и окололопаточные мышцы и по ходу плеча..


----------



## Илья_нск (21 Сен 2017)

Так же присутствует ощущение зажатости в грудном отделе. Когда отпускаю голову вперед- тянет в грудном отделе

Так же присутствует ощущение зажатости в грудном отделе. Когда отпускаю голову вперед- тянет в грудном отделе
@AIR,  по поводу упражнений, может дадите ссылочку где такие посмотреть/почитать?


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Так же присутствует ощущение зажатости в грудном отделе. Когда отпускаю голову вперед- тянет в грудном отделе


Это из того же "комплекта"... Напряжение мышц спины, межрёберных. .


Илья_нск написал(а):


> По поводу упражнений, может дадите ссылочку где такие посмотреть/почитать?


Только общие, избирательные сложно... Посмотрите в разделе физкультуры "8 кусков парчи", китаец немного показывает... или в интернете "цигун для шеи"..


----------



## Илья_нск (21 Сен 2017)

Спасибо будем искать. Записал к специалисту, который работает мягкими техниками, посмотрим... Вы не знаете коллег в Новосибирске?


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Вы не знаете коллег в Новосибирске?


Так как я работаю "по своему", то даже в Москве не знаю..


----------



## Лебедева Оля (21 Сен 2017)

@Илья_нск,  я находила у нас в Новосибирске только Литвиченко, но попасть именно к нему практически не реально и дорого. А вы ещё кого- то нашли?

Удачи!!! Расскажите потом, как оно.


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Окт 2017)

ну что там как успехи то?


----------



## Илья_нск (4 Окт 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> ну что там как успехи то?


Да пока никак... Все так же и то же


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Окт 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Да пока никак... Все так же и то же


а что делаешь? ходишь к мануалистам?


----------



## Илья_нск (4 Окт 2017)

@Шеявсемуголова, хожу к человеку, который мягкими практиками занимается. Чувствую пора соглашаться на уколы, те что невролог предлагал для расслабления мышц


----------



## Илья_нск (7 Окт 2017)

В общем особо ничего не проходит. Вчера снова стало хуже. Решился на уколы в шею. Ставят лидокаин и дексаметазон, вчера поставил, стало чуть лучше, но только чуть, во вторник ещё к сурдологу. А в общем руки конечно опускаются, сил уже просто нет.


----------



## Serg33 (7 Окт 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> В общем особо ничего не проходит. Вчера снова стало хуже. Решился на уколы в шею. Ставят лидокаин и дексаметазон, вчера поставил, стало чуть лучше, но только чуть, во вторник ещё к сурдологу. А в общем руки конечно опускаются, сил уже просто нет.



Ну как бы отчаиваться не стоит если дело в шейном остеохондрозе то в зависимости от запущенности лечение очень длительное. У меня например началось обострение прошлым летом где то в конце августа и только весной пошла более менее стойкая ремиссия а до этого можно сказать отлеживался, благо имел такую возможность сидеть за столом не мог более 2,5 часов начинало стягивать мышцы головы а с этим и головокружения спазмы, ком в горле и так далее. Но это если виноват хондроз и других паталогий нет.
Да и сейчас время от времени бывает мышцы сводит на шее но на много меньше чем раньше. Одним словом на самом деле лечение очень длительное, не знаю может у кого то как на сабаке все за месяц или 2 заживает и проходит как тут доктора пишут но опять же все зависит от степени травмы и от насдледственных данных.


----------



## Илья_нск (8 Окт 2017)

@Serg33, так дело ещё в том ,что 100℅ никто не может сказать от чего точно это состояние. Предполагают только шею.


----------



## Serg33 (8 Окт 2017)

@Илья_нск, ну сделайте для самоуспокоения мрт головного мозга, сдайте анализы крови на срб если все ок то лечите шею но опять же лечение длительное не верьте в сказки что сходили к доктору и завтра чудесным образом все прошло, организм восстанавливается сам и очень медленно главное ему в этом не мешать


----------



## Илья_нск (8 Окт 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> @Илья_нск, ну сделайте для самоуспокоения мрт головного мозга, сдайте анализы крови на срб если все ок то лечите шею но опять же лечение длительное не верьте в сказки что сходили к доктору и завтра чудесным образом все прошло, организм восстанавливается сам и очень медленно главное ему в этом не мешать


Что такое кровь на срб?


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2017)

@Илья_нск, на С-реактивный белок.


----------



## Илья_нск (8 Окт 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Это из того же "комплекта"... Напряжение мышц спины, межрёберных. .
> 
> Только общие, избирательные сложно... Посмотрите в разделе физкультуры "8 кусков парчи", китаец немного показывает... или в интернете "цигун для шеи"..


Подскажите, стоит ли делать сиатику на сопротивление?


----------



## Serg33 (8 Окт 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Подскажите, стоит ли делать сиатику на сопротивление?


ЛФК надо подбирать по своему самочувствию, что бы не было дискамфорта.
Я например в период обострения не мог делать упражнения статики на сопротичление делал только мягкие упражнения на вытяжение мышц шеи направленные на снятие спазма.

А вот когда наступает ремиссия и обострение спадает то каждый день упражнения на сопротивление они как раз связки и укрепляют, и помоему их можно делать пожизненно ну и обязательно упражнения на укрепелние задних длинных разгибателей шеи


----------



## Илья_нск (9 Окт 2017)

@Serg33, на укрепление разгибателей это какие упражнения?


----------



## Serg33 (9 Окт 2017)

В период обострения я рекомендую делать такие упражнения:





в период ремисси когда спадает воспаления и уже нет острой боли в мышцах уже можно потихоньку делать такие:




для тренировки длинных разгибателей шеи, тоже лучше делать в период ремисси :






Основной признак правильного ЛФК это все упражнения надо делать до дискомфорта если есть дискомфорт то или снизить амплитуду или убрать вообще упражнение из списка выполняемых


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (30 Окт 2017)

как твои успехи? что делаешь?


----------



## Илья_нск (30 Окт 2017)

Успехи никак особо. Записался к психотерапевту. Хожу в бассейн, делаю гимнастику.


----------



## Ким Юрий (31 Окт 2017)

Илья_нск написал(а):


> Успехи никак особо. Записался к психотерапевту. Хожу в бассейн, делаю гимнастику.


Давно  пора было  , через это дружище я сам проходил , через 100500 врачей


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (1 Ноя 2017)

@Илья_нск, успехов тебе!


----------

